# The official BUSH WINS thread



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Up by a good amount in all 3 remaining states. Up by nearly 4 million popular...










Now the question is how long are the Democrats gonna drag this on for. Kerry should concede today lest he destroy the Democratic party.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

GO BUSH!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I would have been happier if you guys re-elected Hitler but congratulations anyway I guess


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I would have been happier if you guys re-elected Hitler but congratulations anyway I guess


re-elected?









I read the Ohio provisionals should be counted by 2:00PM today. That should be the last nail in the coffin.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Figure of speach since the person who won this election was re-elected. You could also point out that Hitler is both dead and non american also making him ineligible but that's besides the point.

Whatever, like I said, congratulations. I'm sure no matter how badly Bush screws things up in another four years you guys'll still think he did a great job so I can see how this would be a very happy time for you. Enjoy it


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Pres. Bush !!!









Won popular vote
Won electoral vote
Most vote casted for a candidate in U.S. history.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo seems quiet today.. I wonder why

"LANDSLIDE, I tell you !!!!"


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Bush is up by a hundred thousand and change in Ohio. Kerry would have to pull in something like 80% or more of the provisional ballots to even stand a chance. Its over.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Bush is up by a hundred thousand and change in Ohio. Kerry would have to pull in something like 80% or more of the provisional ballots to even stand a chance. Its over.


Yep, it is over. We'll see how long Kerry drags it out though. . .

what I'm annoyed at is the horrendous job the polling companies did. They must have used a horrible model to get the results that they did. They projected Kerry to win all but 2 of the border states and the states he did win, they projected him to win it by a bigger margin. Gallup is turning in his grave. . . .

edit: typo


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

congrats


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

KERRY CONCEDES! Today is a great day for america.
Kerry Concedes


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Congrats to Bush. Hopefully these next four year will be better


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

f*ck bush but congradulations president


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

It's the democrats own fault that they lost. If they had put up a more moderate democrat, they would have easily won this election. But instead, they put up a very liberal John Kerry, who pretended to be moderate. The contradiction betwen what Kerry did and what he said while campaigning turned off many voters.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

I think some PWNED pics are in order here.

Kerry got OWNED!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> It's the democrats own fault that they lost. If they had put up a more moderate democrat, they would have easily won this election. But instead, they put up a very liberal John Kerry, who pretended to be moderate. The contradiction betwen what Kerry did and what he said while campaigning turned off many voters.


 I aggree Kerry was the wrong candidate but not for the reasons your described. Bush is nowhere near being a moderate, he's borderline fascist and he likely doesn't appeal much to the "moderate" crowd. Kerry isn't super liberal, that's just idiotic republican propaganda. What Kerry was, was somebody who did not project the image of strength which was what the trained monkey based his whole campaign off of and obviously succeeded. I think Wesley Clark would have been the best candidate but oh well.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > It's the democrats own fault that they lost. If they had put up a more moderate democrat, they would have easily won this election. But instead, they put up a very liberal John Kerry, who pretended to be moderate. The contradiction betwen what Kerry did and what he said while campaigning turned off many voters.
> ...


 good points on Kerry


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

To all Republicans: congratulations with your victory









To the rest of humankind: all the best of luck the coming four years: you'll desperately need it


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

even though Bush is a joker, I'm glad he won. I had been hearing more, and more about Kerry's ill will towards your brother to the north.

I'm glad Sen. Tom Dachel(sp)-SD is toast too.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Was there ever any doubt ? Democrats seemed shocked, but yet its their own fault.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I may not of been able to vote, but glad Bush won. I watched all the live debates and didnt like Kerry at all. I think Bush will change alot of people opinions on him for the better over the next four years! He has had a very tough first 4 years, so hopefully will be better form here on in!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Of to wally world to buy beer after Work, To celebrate!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I think some PWNED pics are in order here.
> 
> Kerry got OWNED!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

only thing that bugs me: anyone notice that washington DC was like 90% in favor of kerry. hell, they have to LIVE with bush, that should tell you something!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> only thing that bugs me: anyone notice that washington DC was like 90% in favor of kerry. hell, they have to LIVE with bush, that should tell you something!


 yeah, bet it really bugs them when he is out around town


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Figure of speach since the person who won this election was re-elected. You could also point out that Hitler is both dead and non american also making him ineligible but that's besides the point.
> 
> Whatever, like I said, congratulations. I'm sure no matter how badly Bush screws things up in another four years you guys'll still think he did a great job so I can see how this would be a very happy time for you. Enjoy it


 ROFLMFAO


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Republicans gain in the house and the senate and Bush wins by a higher margin then even Clinton did.

I think what has to happen, and I've been saying this since the nineties before the democrats lost thier majority, is that thier party has got to get rid of the little fringe special interest people that were hijacking the core of the left.

John F Kennedy would not recognize the democrats of today, and I don't care how much you think he would given Ted kennedy and company.

Now I am also not saying that the country is overwhelmingly conservative either. 51% 48% is still a very divided number.

Maybe next time you guys could do better by pick Obama instead of Hillary to run for president.

You've got 4 years. Even Obama said that the republicans are consistent enough across thier party that they are better at solving problems. Obama said if the left could get that kind of unity, not just an anti-Republican unity, that the democrats could win in a big way.

For now though.

WOOOOOT. Thanks for coming out my fellow Conervatives and/or republicans.

Looks like we'll see some more tax cuts (perhaps even enough to be the same as the Reagan era boom). I aso hope that now that our War effort is not going to have an overhaul we can finish up in Iraq nicely. Let the elections get complete in January (like Afghanastan, of which the left said wouldn't happen but did, like they always do) and see more of this bright future for the middle east. Of which, I am sure as usual, the left will say wont happen, like the end of the cold war, but as we know, did, and Iraq will too.

GOP!

Boooyah!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> only thing that bugs me: anyone notice that washington DC was like 90% in favor of kerry. hell, they have to LIVE with bush, that should tell you something!


 Doesnt bug me one bit. Never even crossed my mind :laugh:


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> To all Republicans: congratulations with your victory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks... we are going to need all the luck we can get!

people will probably look back to this a few hundred years from now and wonder if we just wanted to see how much one man can f*ck this country up


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> I think some PWNED pics are in order here.
> 
> Kerry got OWNED!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

ah, the sweet smell of victory...life doesn't get any sweeter.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Well, Congrats. Somewhat. This guy from another board took the words from my mouth, so I will quote it.



> All I ask of you is this... please don't gloat, don't condemn the democrats for having thier opinion, we don't all think alike, we don't all vote alike and Thank God for that. I would not call you names or condemn or gloat today had the election gone the other way so I ask you the same courtesy..
> Again, congratulations on the election win, now please work to bring the country back together again, no one party can do it alone.


I am also surprised to see people saying a 51% to 48% win is something to say one candidate "owned" the other. The country is split in half about now and Bush needs to work to try and mend that. Although I was dissapointed in the results, it made me upset of the things I saw Bush doing, like calling Ohio his before all the votes were counted. If I was an Ohio voter I would be upset because it would make me feel like my vote doesn't matter. Best of luck for Bush to try and fix some of the budget, no more tax cuts--we need the $$ to pay debts, and get BIN LADEN. I am wondering if he will get egged again...


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

kerry


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

My favorite part of last night - that fat moron Ted Kennedy is live via sattelite at CNN with Larry King and keeps talking about the whole time how Kerry is pretty much the new president and how happy he is that nation voted for him and this was pretty much around the time that the polls closed. Larry King and others had to remind him SEVERAL TIMES that there's a possibility that Kerry might actually LOSE the election, but good ole Teddy just kept talking and talking - talking about Red Sox and Patriots, how they won their championships and now Kerry is making it triple for Boston..







great stuff


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah so let's see:

1. Bush wins presidency

2. He will appoint new supreme court Justices (republican im sure)

3. Congress and the House are primarily republican... and gaining

hmmmm, that covers ALL THREE PARTS of US GOV.!!! That means that BUSH can do whatever he pleases... and the government cannot put itself in check...

Finally a loophole in the US government has been utilized...

BTW: what's a nice city in CANADA?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Yeah so let's see:
> 
> 1. Bush wins presidency
> 
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Yeah so let's see:
> 
> 1. Bush wins presidency
> 
> ...


 Toronto


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah so let's see:
> ...


Didnt we have this discussion with Rigor before the election Jewlez? I've always heard good things about Toronto. Of course I personally would choose a nice quite city in Saskatchewan.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

User said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


 Yeah we did, well I guess he's not crazy about both of our suggestions, let's not twist the guy's arm


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

A loophole? Let's not forget that it's the people who VOTED these people into office. The mass has spoken, and they overwhelmingly approve of the republican party. I am very excited about the next 2 (And four) years.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> A loophole? Let's not forget that it's the people who VOTED these people into office. The mass has spoken, and they overwhelmingly approve of the republican party. I am very excited about the next 2 (And four) years.


 I'll be interesting to see what happens to Blair in the UK as well.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats to the new president

it was a long tough race

i applaud you both


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

so who were the people moving out of the US? Lets see if they stick to their words haha...and I will gloat b/c well...its fun. I doubt kerrylovers wouldn't have done the same.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

bush won fair, i've supported kerry 100% because alot of reasons's but formost because he is not bush...my true man was wesley clark who i felt could of did a hell of alot better then kerry, but when they made the choice for me for kerry to run, i stood by in my opinion the better man of the two(kerry&bush)..i still believe we will have to live with our decision and this makes for an intresting up and comeing 4 years, so sit back grab the popcorn and enjoy the show :laugh: ...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm glad Kerry won't be jerking the American people around by taking back the tax cuts middle class families received, and low income people won't be disallusioned when his promised socialist health care never shows up (Because it never would have happened even if he was elected).


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I'm glad Kerry won't be jerking the American people around by taking back the tax cuts middle class families received, and low income people won't be disallusioned when his promised socialist health care never shows up (Because it never would have happened even if he was elected).


why talk about what might have happened, kerry is not the president, this is something i hope the republican's do not do and thats focus on the victory, and now that they have majority controll in the house as well, concentrate on filling thier pockets, instead of getting to work on takeing care of the issues at hand.. if john kerry had won the election, i'd f*cking curse him if he sat around focusing on the victory instead of takeing polls into consideration and getting right to work for the people..bottom line is thier is no median..if bush doesn't agknoledge the issues which are important enough that it actual split this nation in two, the future will hold alot more harsher problems.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Umm don't we need taking back of the tax cuts because of the massive debt? Money has to come from somewhere...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> Umm don't we need taking back of the tax cuts because of the massive debt? Money has to come from somewhere...


 Exactly, but 95% of America's tax money should not come from 1% of its people.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Umm don't we need taking back of the tax cuts because of the massive debt? Money has to come from somewhere...
> ...


 the middle class equalls 1% of america?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

What?? Middle class is not 1% of America...you got a source on that?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I'm glad Kerry won't be jerking the American people around by taking back the tax cuts middle class families received, and low income people won't be disallusioned when his promised socialist health care never shows up (Because it never would have happened even if he was elected).


 Yes and I'd say "I'll sure be glad when Bush bankrupts America and you get blown up by terrorists because your security is sh*t and the middle east boils over and becomes an even bigger catastrophe than it is and the whole world tells you to f*ck off and handle it yourself" but I won't, because I'm not going to be glad when it happens. Americans are great people and they don't deserve what they're going to reap in the next four years. Sorry guys but you've been had


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Liquid said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


 Of course not, but the government taxes on a tiered basis, taking a *much* higher ratio of money from the wealthy than from the poor. This tier extends to the middle class as well.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

So you are saying we should tax the poor more? Interesting...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> So you are saying we should tax the poor more? Interesting...


 Jesus, I love how whenever someone wants to take pressure off wealthy people, its automatically turned into them wanting to apply pressure to the poor. The fact is, there is unfair taxation on the middle class, upper middle class, and upper class, and it needs to be remedied.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

A young woman was about to finish her first year of college. Like so many others her age she considered herself to be a very liberal Democrat and was for distribution of all wealth. She felt deeply ashamed that her father was a rather staunch Republican which she expressed openly.

One day she was challenging her father on his beliefs and his opposition to higher taxes on the rich & more welfare programs. In the middle of her heartfelt diatribe based upon the lectures she had from her far left professors at her school, he stopped her and asked her point blank, how she was doing in school.

She answered rather haughtily that she had a 4.0 GPA, and let him know that it was tough to maintain. That she had to study all the time; she never had time to go out and party like other people she knew. She didn't even have time for a boyfriend and didn't really have many college friends because of spending all her time studying. That she was taking a more difficult curriculum. Her father listened and then asked, "How is your friend Mary." She replied, "Mary is barely getting by", she continued, "all she has is barely a 2.0 GPA" adding, "and all she takes are easy classes and she never studies." But to explain further she continued emotionally, "But Mary is so very popular on campus, college for her is a blast, she goes to all the parties all the time and very often doesn't even show up for classes because she is too hung over."

Her father then asked his daughter, "Why don't you go to the Dean's office and ask him to deduct a 1.0 off your 4.0 GPA and give it to her friend who only had a 2.0." He continued, "That way you will both have a 3.0 GPA and certainly that would be a fair equal distribution of GPA." The daughter visibly shocked by the father's suggestion angrily fired back, "That wouldn't be fair! I worked really hard for mine. I did without and Mary has done little or nothing, she played while I worked real hard!"

The father slowly smiled and said, "Welcome to the Republican Party."


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Enrigo we already saw that stupid post when it was made into a stupid thread, there's no need to repost it.

And tell me, if you want to take pressure off the rich, but don't want to put it on the poor or the middle class, where do you intend to put the pressure? Will you get your money from a rift in the space time continuum so it just pops out of thin air? Maybe print more money so you can spend as much as you want? Or sh*t, why not just borrow even more, it's not like you ever have to pay anything towards the national debt or anything, hell it's FREE MONEY!!!


----------



## loaf187 (Oct 16, 2004)

bush


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

Bush RULES. Atleast Kerry gave us somthing to talk about on here. It sounds like it is back to the Ketup factory for him.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > So you are saying we should tax the poor more? Interesting...
> ...


 If I remember there are only three classes...lower middle and high. If pressure is taken from two classes, that leaves ooooone to have more pressure.







Or is there somewhere else to get money from?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

cjdrew2 said:


> Bush RULES. Atleast Kerry gave us somthing to talk about on here. It sounds like it is back to the Ketup factory for him.


 Nah, he is just going to chill at one of his mansions. Too bad he didnt win though, I'm sure he would have given up a mansion or two to help the poor, right??


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> cjdrew2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush RULES. Atleast Kerry gave us somthing to talk about on here. It sounds like it is back to the Ketup factory for him.
> ...


 Nah bro, instead he would continue to pay millions in taxes...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I wonder if Kerry will flip-flop tomorrow and say that he hasn't conceded
after all


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I wonder if Kerry will flip-flop tomorrow and say that he hasn't conceded
> after all


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Wow you are ignorant.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

will you lighten up, homie ?









yeah like I was seroius


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

bush wins bush wins!! kerry can now return to the shadows from wence he came. lol just kidding. I wish i could see the look on Mr. moore's fat friggin face knowing that his movie didnt work.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Glad Bush won the election.

Well worth my 1.5 hour wait to vote.



> I'm glad Sen. Tom Dachel(sp)-SD is toast too


I agree,first time the majority leader lost



> Nah bro, instead he would continue to pay millions in taxes...


Actually I think your talking about John KErry, he made much much more then Bush last year,but paid less taxes,super rich got the money for high dollor cpa's to get out of paying alot of taxes


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> Wow you are ignorant.


 Everyone is trying to have alittle fun dude. We all know Kerry won't do that.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

On a serious note, I gained a lot of respect for John Kerry today. It took a lot of courage for him to concede - he could have dragged this for weeks or months. He didn't want to put the country through repeat of Florida - makes me think he actually has nation's interest at heart


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> will you lighten up, homie ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










lmao


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

aw, i guess people here that want to move to canada will be rejected haha...

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=stor...nada_haven_dc_1


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> aw, i guess people here that want to move to canada will be rejected haha...
> 
> http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=stor...nada_haven_dc_1


 BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....

i mean....

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

(In the tune of "who let the dogs out")

Whos in the white house? bush bush bush bush!!!

whos in the white house? bush bush bush bush!!!!

Id like to take this time to give my thoughts on the election results.

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!









Hey kerry!









Hey edwards!









Hey Michale Moore!









Hey George Sorous!!!









Hey Robert redford! have fun in Ireland!!









Hey Ted Kennedy!! Have fun drowning your sorrows in that bottle of scotch









And to all of the other liberals I dont need to mention.:rasp:
















And to all of the students who still believe their getting drafted.
















I just needed to gloat a little.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

If people would really want to leave, I don't think they would file papers and all...its easy to cross the boarders-from the U.S. that is!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> (In the tune of "who let the dogs out")
> 
> Whos in the white house? bush bush bush bush!!!
> 
> whos in the white house? bush bush bush bush!!!!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Bush isnt THAT bad..I just dont liek him because there was absolutely no reason at all to go to Iraq...none...not at all..anyone who thinks different is a moron..

Atleast Bush said some nice things about him unlike our assole vice president Dick Cheney..I hope Bush gets this damn war in iraq overwith..and focus more on bin laden..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

diddye said:


> aw, i guess people here that want to move to canada will be rejected haha...
> 
> http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=stor...nada_haven_dc_1










dam thats really funny


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Bush isnt THAT bad..I just dont liek him because there was absolutely no reason at all to go to Iraq...none...not at all..anyone who thinks different is a moron..
> 
> Atleast Bush said some nice things about him unlike our assole vice president Dick Cheney..I hope Bush gets this damn war in iraq overwith..and focus more on bin laden..


 Anyone who thinks different is a moron? Maybe you need to do some research yourself before branding others 'morons.' After the gulf war, the allies set forth some terms for surrender for Saddam Hussein. He accepted, them, and thus we allowed him to keep his country rather then push on past Kuwait and into Iraq. One of the terms was that Saddam would allow UN inspectors into his country to monitor his weapons programs and to assure that he completely dismantled some of the weapons he already possessed. All was well and good, until Saddam decided that he didn't like the make-up of the inspections teams, and ejected them from Iraq, thus violated his terms of surrender. Three years later, he allowed inspections to continue, BUT MANY of the weapons that were supposed to be dismantled were mysteriously missing with no evidence of destruction, and Saddam offered no valid explaination. Furthermore, he continued to play games with the inspectors and kept certain areas off limits. After 10 years of f*cking with the UN (who continued to allow him to play games and kept granting him concessions) the US decided that the UN needed to stand up to its original agreement and TAKE ACTION against Saddam for his violations. However, France, among others, had a HIGHLY VESTED INTEREST in Iraqi oil, and promised to veto any resolution regarding force (despite the fact that without force NONE of the original agreements meant anything and this thus gave Saddam freedom to do ANYTHING he wanted). The US and UK knew that this couldn't continue forever, and thus... took action.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I was very impressed with the way kerry behaved once he learned he winning was out of reach. While I did not want to see him elected, his behaviour was that of a true gentleman.

also.. funniest sh*t i have heard the entire election. For once.. someone in the press is out there speaking the truth. When asked weather they were suprised that the election really wasnt so close, they responded indicating, its no suprise since the media is obviously in favor of a democratic election.

The mediator gets all pissed, saying how thats not true at ALL! why would you think that?! I dont know if anyone else caught that conversation, but it just makes me despise the lying cheating media even worse.


----------



## antreas21 (Aug 16, 2004)

yeah good job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!go Bush!!kill some more innocent children!!!!thats crazy!!!sb just say a reason that vote for this guy!!!!the president of the rich people...and please some people leave bin laden out of that!!!everybody knows the truth and this was clear from his appearence 3 days before the voting day!!!!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

antreas21 said:


> yeah good job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!go Bush!!kill some more innocent children!!!!thats crazy!!!sb just say a reason that vote for this guy!!!!the president of the rich people...and please some people leave bin laden out of that!!!everybody knows the truth and this was clear from his appearence 3 days before the voting day!!!!


----------



## antreas21 (Aug 16, 2004)

why is that user?yeah i understand how you feel...nobody likes the truth!!haha..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

antreas21 said:


> yeah good job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!go Bush!!kill some more innocent children!!!!thats crazy!!!sb just say a reason that vote for this guy!!!!the president of the rich people...and please some people leave bin laden out of that!!!everybody knows the truth and this was clear from his appearence 3 days before the voting day!!!!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

antreas21 said:


> why is that user?yeah i understand how you feel...nobody likes the truth!!haha..


----------



## antreas21 (Aug 16, 2004)

yeah i agree this stuff is to laugh only...but yeah i forgot what you care about if children die over there..haha!but you also laugh for american troops that died over there....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Simmer down you Democratic Hippies. Bush Won, Its Over, Its Official.
Cry and Whine all you want, but the fact stands, THE PEOPLE Voted Bush for another 4 years. Be like Kerry and take it like a MAN!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

antreas21 said:


> yeah good job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!go Bush!!kill some more innocent children!!!!thats crazy!!!sb just say a reason that vote for this guy!!!!the president of the rich people...and please some people leave bin laden out of that!!!everybody knows the truth and this was clear from his appearence 3 days before the voting day!!!!


 YEAH MAN!!!! KILL THOSE f*cking CHILDREN!! Since that is what this WHOLE war was about!! Kill those Iraqi children!! Grow a brain and a conscience, and then say something halfway intelligent. Then create all the arguments you want. Until then, get your sh*t straight before you talk.


----------



## antreas21 (Aug 16, 2004)

i didnt vote for kerry either...yeah Bush won..but i dont understand why vote for bush after what he did!!!!i hope he can be a better president for the next 4 years and leave other countries and people to live in peace!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

antreas21 said:


> i didnt vote for kerry either...yeah Bush won..but i dont understand why vote for bush after what he did!!!!i hope he can be a better president for the next 4 years and leave other countries and people to live in peace!


 What did he do???? Who didnt he allow to live in your so called "peace"???


----------



## antreas21 (Aug 16, 2004)

even if ti wasnt about that thats how it came!!!!you and your big brain!!!how can you talk about brains since you dont have enough to see even whats going on here!!!haha baby..........................


----------



## antreas21 (Aug 16, 2004)

that he killed so many innocent people and even his own people you ask what did he do????????????man........you live in your own happy world......get real!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Our poor environment


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

antreas21 said:


> that he killed so many innocent people and even his own people you ask what did he do????????????man........you live in your own happy world......get real!!!


 WHO and WHEN did he kill them? WHO didnt he ALLOW to live in PEACE? Do the caps in special areas help?


----------



## antreas21 (Aug 16, 2004)

ok atlanta braves baby is right...i dont want to talk anymore about that.you know what he did its useless to talk about it.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

antreas21 said:


> ok atlanta braves baby is right...i dont want to talk anymore about that.you know what he did its useless to talk about it.


 Well, then stop talking about it...
The American people chose, and by a huge margin.
If you are truely against it, go to Washington...
Bitching on a fish board isn't gonna change anything, and it's getting really old anyway.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ok I am so damn sick of people saying we went to iraq to get Suddam..we got Suddam..so why are we still there? There aren't any terrorists there any more that could kill us..so why are we still there? To make iraq a stable democracy? It isnt gonna happen..there is always going to be terrorism there....


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> And to all of the students who still believe their getting drafted.


Wow..I hope you die an agonizing death you SOB


----------



## marko78 (Sep 10, 2003)

Kerry is a p*ssy, ovr 75% of the U.S. military voted for Bush s you know they are behind him all the way.

oh yeah...Kerry is a baby killer


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Ok I am so damn sick of people saying we went to iraq to get Suddam..we got Suddam..so why are we still there? There aren't any terrorists there any more that could kill us..so why are we still there? To make iraq a stable democracy? It isnt gonna happen..there is always going to be terrorism there....


 What?! To establish the new government!! If we just left now it would be a clusterfuck, the plan has been ALL ALONG to establish a replacement government for Saddam. And if you think it won't happen, just look at Afganistan. They have a democracy, along with a whole slew of other things, for the first time in HISTORY.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

go bush


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> QUOTE (rbp75 @ Nov 4 2004, 12:42 AM)
> 
> And to all of the students who still believe their getting drafted.
> 
> Wow..I hope you die an agonizing death you SOB


nope! I wont be getting drafted, Im past the draft age by a year.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> cjdrew2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush RULES. Atleast Kerry gave us somthing to talk about on here. It sounds like it is back to the Ketup factory for him.
> ...


 No, actually he will remain a Senator and will probably end up the senate minority leader. Glad everyone follows politics on this board...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Can someone explain this? http://chrisevans3d.com/files/iq.htm

source: http://www.sq.4mg.com/IQschools.htm


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

> States below are listed in the order of their combined reading and math scores for fourth graders. This acts as a check on the estimated state IQ's computed from SAT and ACT tests.


Wow, IQ tests from 4th graders, and info for IQ taken from SAT/ACT tests (Which are not a measure of IQ by any means) real reliable sh*t.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

This is just an OPINION of mine. once again....OPINION!!!!! Our troops are in iraq to defend american soil. what i mean by that is that terrorist are more worried about defending THEIR territory, than attacking ours. Osama is always saying "we are preparing for a big attack on the US. remember for every action there is a reaction." FIDDLE STIX! If you ask me Osama isnt as powerful as he was since we went to iraq. its been almost 4 years since 911 and we havent suffered an attack on our homeland since "There are no terrorist in iraq we need to get out of there" I dont think that non-terrorist would blow themselves up just to kill americans or people who are allied with americans. Or capture innocent civilians and decapitate them for the whole world to see. Sure there are people who want the americans to leave but there are also those who want them to stay. As for us killing young teens while we are over there hell yes we kill them. if a kid points a gun at us because their terrorist fathers and elders tell them we are evil and they will be promised to be awarded by god, then yes american troops kill them. I Talked with a vietnam veteran who had to shoot a 5 year old girl because some grown up told her to act like she was selling candy to american soldiers when the box really contained a bomb! Its not the kids fault or our troops. its their demented elders who convince them to attack us. Once again in my OPINION we are in iraq to protect our right to live free and without fear.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> > States below are listed in the order of their combined reading and math scores for fourth graders. This acts as a check on the estimated state IQ's computed from SAT and ACT tests.
> 
> 
> Wow, IQ tests from 4th graders, and info for IQ taken from SAT/ACT tests (Which are not a measure of IQ by any means) real reliable sh*t.





> Data above is for grade 4, which is believed to reflect IQ more than grade 8 tests.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

Filo said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > > States below are listed in the order of their combined reading and math scores for fourth graders. This acts as a check on the estimated state IQ's computed from SAT and ACT tests.
> ...


 If you ask me its not bush's fault if 4th graders perform well on these test. Parents and teachers are also a factor. How much time does the average parent sit down with their kids doing homework? C'mon its not like parents forget how to multiply, divide, fractions whatever. as for teachers how much attention do they give to their students. Not much if their 4th graders are performing poorly. I remember when i was in third grade and the teacher was like "listen dont be affraid to ask questions in class or tell me you dont understand something" well one day i did just that i raised my hand and told her i didnt understand something....so the bitch gets frustrated and is like "ugh..well what dont you understand?!!?" so im like....nevermind. You dont see me blaming the president i blame the f*cking teacher. Luckily i had strict parents when it came to homework. Had to be 100% correct and i had to know EXACTLY why 4x3 =12 even if it meant going over it for 4 hours.

As for SAT scores, i never paid much attention to it. i dont think any student does when they are in highschool unless they want to be a doctor, lawyer, or something along those lines. Still if the student performs poorly its the fault of the teacher or the student. not the president.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Filo said:


> Can someone explain this? http://chrisevans3d.com/files/iq.htm
> 
> source: http://www.sq.4mg.com/IQschools.htm











Although, this fact was obvious. Have you ever read a history book from down South? They still believe that they won the Civil War.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> Can someone explain this? http://chrisevans3d.com/files/iq.htm
> 
> source: http://www.sq.4mg.com/IQschools.htm


Hate to tell you this, but your two sources don't really match..

Someone messed with the numbers - f.e. in New York (Kerry state) your first source lists 109, while your second source lists 101

In Indiana (Bush state) your first source lists 94 while your second source lists 99.

Also, the District of Columbia has the worst IQ in the nation at 95 according to your second source - and about 90 % of them voted Kerry. Funny how your second source chose to ommit them altogether from the chart.

Gee, you think your second source might be biased ?

:laugh:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

heh i dunno seemed like they were some interesting charts i didnt make em. DC isnt a state though...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well we know that DC has the most concentration of Kerry voters - 90 % to be exact and their IQ of 95 is the LOWEST in the nation !

Actually it makes it easier that it's not a state because it's not really fair to go state-by-state - you'd be a lot better off comparing counties.

Look at how Bush won the election:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Not to be stupid...but how come they didn't count Alaska?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Well we know that DC has the most concentration of Kerry voters - 90 % to be exact and their IQ of 95 is the LOWEST in the nation !
> 
> Actually it makes it easier that it's not a state because it's not really fair to go state-by-state - you'd be a lot better off comparing counties.
> 
> Look at how Bush won the election:


 hmmm... Looks like my Kerry was the most voted for in my county.








figures, with all the damn liberal hippies here







J/K


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

marko78 said:


> Kerry is a p*ssy, ovr 75% of the U.S. military voted for Bush s you know they are behind him all the way.
> 
> oh yeah...Kerry is a baby killer


 The Military likes Bush because he gives them more money..(not for supplies, but just money after they go to war and basic training and all that)


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Well we know that DC has the most concentration of Kerry voters - 90 % to be exact and their IQ of 95 is the LOWEST in the nation !
> 
> Actually it makes it easier that it's not a state because it's not really fair to go state-by-state - you'd be a lot better off comparing counties.
> 
> Look at how Bush won the election:


I already know that that map is wrong becaus eon that map my county is Red, and my county is overwhelmingly Kerry..but does it matter?

\


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I am so damn sick of people saying we went to iraq to get Suddam..we got Suddam..so why are we still there? There aren't any terrorists there any more that could kill us..so why are we still there? To make iraq a stable democracy? It isnt gonna happen..there is always going to be terrorism there....
> ...


 Nope, its not going to happen..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> Not to be stupid...but how come they didn't count Alaska?


 I dunno, but Alaska should be one big red county according to CNN's map:

http://www.cnn.com/ELECTION/2004/pages/res...P/00/index.html

aaron, you can go check on cnn map too, I don't know how you can see too much in that little corner of PA, pretty sure I see a blue dot in there somewhere where Pittsburgh is


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > aaron07_20 said:
> ...


 Just like it didn't happen in Afganistan, right? OH wait, it DID!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

marko78 said:


> Kerry is a p*ssy, ovr 75% of the U.S. military voted for Bush s you know they are behind him all the way.
> 
> oh yeah...Kerry is a baby killer


 yep...anouther prime example of what happens when you inbreed.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...


 Iraq and afghanistan are two different countries.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > aaron07_20 said:
> ...


 Thanks Professor Obvious. So are Germany and Japan....


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

seharebo said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > cjdrew2 said:
> ...


 Now THAT would be scary. Oh wait, he wouldnt have any power, so it makes no difference.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...


 Since when???


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

im at work and i need a beer!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> im at work and i need a beer!


 :holds up a heinekeen: salute


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Job growth in October










did I mention my company's stock jumped up about 8 points since Kerry's concession speech on Wednesday after steadily declining for two months ?


----------

